# [SOLVED] Auto Boots to Dell MediaDirect with Regular Power Key



## djntwk (Mar 13, 2010)

This problem just started today. It has not happened before, but I cannot get the computer to boot into Windows.

I tried using F12 for the one-time boot menu. Asked to boot from HDD, but still it went to MediaDirect.

Using F8 at start-up for Advanced Options did not work. Computer still went straight to MediaDirect.

Please, help me solve this problem!

I can't use my computer.

Computer is a Dell XPS M1730.


Thank you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Auto Boots to Dell MediaDirect with Regular Power Key*

Looks like there is a problem with your Windows partition or worse there's a problem with the MBR of the drive.. I say this because (IMHO) I think the Media Direct program resides in another partition. I suggest you test your HDD for errors or try repairing your Windows installation.


----------



## djntwk (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Auto Boots to Dell MediaDirect with Regular Power Key*

I solved the issue. As it turns out, it was quite easy, but it took me over five hours to find the answer online.

All I had to do was to shut down the computer, and then press the "MediaDirect" button. Apparently, it can act as a toggle switch.

After pressing the button, it attempted to load Vista, and told me that the prior attempt to start had failed. I selected the option to go to the "last good configuration," and the computer started fine.

Having shut-down and restarted the computer since, I have not had any adverse issues. 

I can't understand why it was so hard to find this simple answer? Anyway, thank you for your contribution!


----------



## mbaholic (Jul 11, 2010)

I ran into the same problem, my wife pressed the md button instead of start.
I had a message telling me the program was initializing to load for the first time. This was followed by a message saying the bit locker encryption may have blocked access to the program. 
I did the toggle of the media direct button and it did allow access to windows, in this case to 64bit Win 7. Unusual that it is so unknown for such a simple fix yet a likely scenario to find yourself in. Thanks for offering your solution.


----------

